

Google X Lab proves that the Internet is really powered by cats - ezdebater
http://venturebeat.com/2012/06/26/google-x-lab-proves-that-the-internet-is-really-powered-by-cats/

======
mschalle
Can we change the title to something more serious to reflect how truly
groundbreaking this research could be?

------
mindstab
The research is interesting, the article is... drivel and just pasting
internet memes on top of research and cherry picking one mediocre result from
some really interesting ones.

Google found nothing of the like. Google trained a neural net to recognize
things with no prior knowledge. "Amazingly", among the things it learned to
recognize was cats, but not even as well as other things like people. So this
whole article just missed the point and tries instead to cash in on an
internet meme instead of reporting.

